# pump to clean bottom of the sump ?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Any ideas? I assume it should be something like Aqua-Lifter pump, but bigger

there are for sure some other tools, which I am not aware

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Eheim and the like make products you can buy, but I like the idea of this kind of DIY solution because it is both so customizable, and it can serve several purposes (Why they didn't opt to use a much cheaper MaxiJet pump to power this is beyond me though):


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Perfect. Thanks Darren

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I use a python connected to my sink.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

matti2uude said:


> I use a python connected to my sink.


Indeed, they do work well, but I used to find that Python's waste a LOT of water during changes (unless relying on plain ol' syphon - but then why not just use a cheap hose instead of an expensive Python solution?). Plus the DIY version above allows the substrate to be cleaned at any time (not just during a WC) because of it's ability to recirculate the "cleaned" ("clean-ER"?) water


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Can't open youtube at work

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

can you do this with a maxijet?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Flexin5 said:


> can you do this with a maxijet?


Where there's cable clamps/zip ties, there's a way...!


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I use a maxijet 900. On the inlet, I have a short piece of tubing that acts as a vacuum, just to get into the hard to reach corners. Outlet has a 6' piece of tubing. Turn it on and slowly move around, so that it doesn't kick everything up. If you do, give it a bit to let it all settle back down, and repeat.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Windowlicka said:


> Indeed, they do work well, but I used to find that Python's waste a LOT of water during changes (unless relying on plain ol' syphon - but then why not just use a cheap hose instead of an expensive Python solution?). Plus the DIY version above allows the substrate to be cleaned at any time (not just during a WC) because of it's ability to recirculate the "cleaned" ("clean-ER"?) water


I'm sorry I thought he was asking about cleaning a bare sump not the substrate. Most sumps are floor level or close to it making it hard to use only a syphon hose. I use the python to clean my sump not for water changes.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I'm sorry I thought he was asking about cleaning a bare sump not the substrate. Most sumps are floor level or close to it making it hard to use only a syphon hose. I use the python to clean my sump not for water changes.


That is right and most pump are not self primed

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

well if you are trying to clean a bare sump after i pump the water out i use the shop vac to suck the crap out works well..


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

I was using Python then it started to become annoying and flipped to fill option. I have a small wet/dry shop vac I got on sale at canadian tire. works like a charm and have used when my rodi water system has over flowed pre float switch. Well with the $50 price tag especially in this hobby 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Well worth silly auto correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Very good idea with shop vac. Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

The maxijet works but too slow. I currently use one of the new Tunze Turbelle pumps to turn on ever 4 hrs and blow the detritus into the filter sock, but the pump isn't strong enough. So I'm going to put one of my MP10 inthe chamber instead.

I've also used the shop vac but a pita to pull out for a small sump area. Home Depot used to sell a neat small shop vac called a Bucket head for ~$20. basically the motor, housing and a hose and all you do is attach it to a regular 5 gallon bucket. I can't find it in Canada anymore but they still sell in the States 

http://t.homedepot.com/p/Bucket-Head-5-gal-Wet-Dry-Vacuum-BH0100/202017218

Huh....seems like Lowes sells a similar unit and it's available here  
http://www.lowes.ca/shop-vacuums/shop-vac-bucket-max_g1633499.html


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^thats wicked.will buy.


----------

